# FEATURE REQUEST: Visualizations for Music Channels



## jmurphy644 (May 19, 2003)

OK, so this one maybe should not be at the top of the to-do list. However, wouldn't it be nice if rather than the white/black text screen you get with music, if a Linux app would run that would spray the screen with a variety of High Def graphical effects. This way it doesn't take any transponder bandwidth etc. Anyone else think this would be cool? It could be designed to work the same way on the 721 also.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I actually really like this idea, as long as it's an app that doesn't take much space and runs locally.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The 522 actually has a function much like this, if they can do it for the 522, I see no reason for not being able to do it on the 921.


----------



## rayf (Dec 24, 2003)

I have often wished for the same thing. I purchased an HDTV during the summer and have been waiting for the 921. So far no HD. So there's DVD - and I have been using the PC connection on the back of the TV to watch Windows Media Player visualizations, which are fascinating in full screen, but limited as to what media you can run through. I seldom watch the CD channels on Dish simply because the visual feedback is dull.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

this would also be helpful for those users who have HDTVs that have screen burn in issues.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

jmurphy644 said:


> OK, so this one maybe should not be at the top of the to-do list. However, wouldn't it be nice if rather than the white/black text screen you get with music, if a Linux app would run that would spray the screen with a variety of High Def graphical effects. This way it doesn't take any transponder bandwidth etc. Anyone else think this would be cool? It could be designed to work the same way on the 721 also.


I really like this idea as well. Maybe I'd actually listen to some of the CD channels...

--- WCS


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd even behappy with some sort of random screen saver type thing; it doesn't have to react to the music if that would be too much bandwidth [although WinAmp has very entertaining visualizations that weigh in at under 1 MB.] 
I now have cable, and their music channels have 'Interesting Info' and the track info. A screen full of stuff, that doesn't even move like the Dish track info, so I'm really wary of using these channels much [HD RPTV, I really don't want burn in, like tahoerob mentioned.] Plus it'd be more interesting background visualization than the current album cover and trivbit.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> this would also be helpful for those users who have HDTVs that have screen burn in issues.


Why? The current captions move on the screen just to avoid this problem.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

BarryO said:


> Why? The current captions move on the screen just to avoid this problem.


true, but it is BORING!!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

And I myself would like the option on all receivers of turning the captions off. Why? I like to fall asleep with the help of a commercial-free, DJ-free, music channel, but the white text puts too much light in the room.

Now, if the 921 had visualizations, that would be cool. So would having an Internet hookup to pull in CDDB info and cover-art. Or, with a working Ethernet hookup, allow the user to store 1920 x 1080 .jpgs in a directory and make a high-def slide show, with the music channel of your choice.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

jmurphy644 said:


> It could be designed to work the same way on the 721 also.


Yes, I spoke with some of the 721 engineers sometime ago and even offered my services in porting a version of GOOM (Only SDL one I could find) to the 721 and possible 921. I know it was possibly in the works at one point and has been talked about for sometime by the DISH engineers (I talked with them @ C.E.S last year over it).

As you probably know, it isn't as easy as just writing the code, I feel DISH may release it sooner if we could find them some code released under GPL (something SDL), so if you guys take the time to help them on it or find them some code, it may get done quicker instead of asking for something minor that isn't considered a "showstopper".


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Try turning off the TV when listening to these channels. It saves the problems of screen burn in, boring displays, and will save energy to boot.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

bytre said:


> Try turning off the TV when listening to these channels. It saves the problems of screen burn in, boring displays, and will save energy to boot.


A lot of people use the TV's speakers so this is not an option.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> A lot of people use the TV's speakers so this is not an option.


I may be off base, but I'd imagine that the crowd who is buying HD receivers use independent audio systems from what's on their TV in large part. There are certainly exceptions.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

bytre said:


> I may be off base, but I'd imagine that the crowd who is buying HD receivers use independent audio systems from what's on their TV in large part. There are certainly exceptions.


What applies to the 921 could apply to the 721 as well.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

Want visualiations. Bad.

It's all about geForce (http://www.55ware.com). Dude has an OSX version that could probably be ported to Linux fairly easily. iTunes' default visualizations are pretty good, too... best I've seen next to geForce.

Getting Viz on my tv for display during parties was a motivating factor in hooking my computer up to my TV. Would ROCK if the feature was built in.


----------

